# Corriente Cattle



## MTplainsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone own any? Know anything about them? What are they worth?

I'm going to go look at a herd this weekend, and the guy qouted me $500. Can't remember if that was for a yearling or coming 2 yo. Either way it sounds a little steep to me for this breed? They are all from registered stock, and from the handful I saw of his, they look very good. If I decide to buy, I just want to start out with two heifers. Any words about this? Thanks.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

My neighbor down the road raises Corriente cattle. He buys worn out cows from the rodeo circuit and reconditions them, then uses them for breeding. He sells the calves back to the rodeo.

I think he told me he pays about $200 for a worn out roper. A good healthy cow should be worth at least what they're asking.

Corrientes are supposed to be the world's fastest cattle, according to him. I'd think you'd want to breed the heifers to a Corriente bull to keep that speed.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## JKB07 (Mar 6, 2008)

Cant give them away around here. Like genebo said, the only real market for them are rodeos. What are you looking to do with the cows?


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

If you're in an area where team roping is popular, folks with rope pens or arenas will lease the steers from you. You have to have enough to rotate them out, because after being roped for a while they'll get sour and won't run very well. You have to bring in fresh steers, and turn the sour ones out in the pasture for a while. You can then rotate them through again.


----------



## NWMO (Jul 26, 2005)

My neighbor does some amateur rodeo and contracted with a rodeo company for roping calves? He had about 150 head of bred cows and then sold the calves off for roping/dogging.

From my view point......horns were hard on fences......grass is always greener on the other side......never saw so much stretched out barbed wire!

The old cows looked pretty rough......but consistently raised some good fast growing calves.


----------



## MTplainsman (Oct 12, 2007)

I just want a few of these for keeping the grass lots down around here, while having something different to look at. I'm not interested in leaseing as rodeo stock now. If they are non papered, I can't help but think 500 is too much? I do realize, that this breed looks horrible in carcass compared to a bred up beef breed, so I do have an idea what to look for when choosing from a Corriente herd... well, I think anyways. If there where Longhorns, Dexters, Lowlines, Highlands, etc. around here, I'd probably concider a few of them to start with, but they arn't here. Any other words on this breed guys?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I've dealt with them, as well as longhorns. I think with your background, you might find them a bit flighty. I think they may be overpriced but that would vary by area and you should know that the cows are very maternal so it is best to calve on grass in spring and let them do their thing. If you have any predator problems, a couple corriente's or longhorns will solve that problem for you and I never had any problems breeding my longhorns or corriente cows to beef bulls.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

They are a cousin to the Florida Crackers, Pineywoods, and Longhorns. All four are descended from the cattle that the Spaniards brought over.

All four breeds of these cattle tend to run a little rangy and rawboned, but there are beefier individuals and lines that you will see on occaison, especially in the Longhorns. A neighbor of mine raises Corrientes to lease to ropers, and he had a beautiful black bull that looked like a meat wagon. You have to look to finds those, though.

I actually like the variety of color that you find in all the Spanish cattle, and I've been tossing around the idea of getting a herd of Cracker/Pineywoods started for a while.


----------



## Sully (Feb 29, 2008)

A few folks have Corrie's here in Southern Idaho. As mentioned before most seem to be raised for leasing to team ropers and calf roping.
Flighty is a good way to describe the herd pastured down the road from me.
Made the mistake of walking with my two dogs on a canal road along their pasture. Mamas wanted to get at us the length of thee pasture.
Can't imagine working them with dogs, though could be wrong. I think too much of my Aussie to put him after that bunch. Not a lb. of fat to spare in the herd of twenty or so mixed cows and calves. I guess you could call them thrifty. Beautiful coloring. People think they're Longhorns.
They can clean up a pasture in short order and respect the electric fencing.


----------

